# Another Great Vid From Andrei Martinez Agras- Tube Screamer Tone Knob Secret...



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

Check out the tons of videos he has done. Wow. 
Andrei Martinez Agras


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Most OD and distortion pedals are best that way. There is an embedded Tube Screamer in my Ibanez TSA15H, and it's the way I set it.

Even the on the dreaded Boss DS-1, you can get good OD if you keep the tone and distortion knobs down, to zero. If you have one lying around, ready to be tossed away, try it.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

BGood said:


> Most OD and distortion pedals are best that way. There is an embedded Tube Screamer in my Ibanez TSA15H, and it's the way I set it.
> 
> Even the on the dreaded Boss DS-1, you can get good OD if you keep the tone and distortion knobs down, to zero. If you have one lying around, ready to be tossed away, try it.


Maybe even better in the other foot switch position?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I love that riff and could listen to it all day.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> Maybe even better in the other foot switch position?


 ? ? ?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

BGood said:


> ? ? ?


I think that other foot switch position is called something like "off" or maybe "bypass" . Maybe you really weren't joking, just sounded like "drive all the way left" on an overdrive pedal is an approximation of "off"


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> I think that other foot switch position is called something like "off" or maybe "bypass" . Maybe you really weren't joking, just sounded like "drive all the way left" on an overdrive pedal is an approximation of "off"


No it's not. You tried yours ? There is a light distortion happening, just like a tube starting to growl. Of 3 OD pedals I've had, they all have something in the lowest possible drive position. Usually a really nice "something".

About what Andrei Martinez Agras was saying in his vid. Think outside the pedal box a little, you might find some sweet stuff.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Will try. Since my reverb obsession subsided, the OD obsession had a chance to emerge so I have lots of experimentation possible . Thanks!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a tone "secret"? Seriously? I don't mean to be "that guy" but can't you simply hear this by simply turning the knob? Was there really call for an instructional video?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> This is a tone "secret"? Seriously? I don't mean to be "that guy" but can't you simply hear this by simply turning the knob? Was there really call for an instructional video?


Ask 10 electric guitar players if they've experimented with the tone control of their guitar in recent memory, and you'll quickly see why this video was made.

My tone knob on my OCD is taped to about 10 o'clock. Low pass or Hi pass mode, it doesn't matter.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> This is a tone "secret"? Seriously? I don't mean to be "that guy" but can't you simply hear this by simply turning the knob? Was there really call for an instructional video?


I do think it will help some. Just read LexxM3 reaction to it.

Most people when they buy something new, be it sport gear, or music instrument, or what else, will simply use it as it came out of the box, without thinking these things can be tweaked. I don't know how many times I showed some guy on the beach, the spectrum of adjustment that could be had on his windsurfing gear. He'd come back to me later in the day, thanking me for helping him rediscover his gear he wanted to sell, because of lack of performance. Same things happen, when people don't want to mess with pup height, a change of cap value, or just a roll back of the volume pot. 

We tend to assume that everybody knows what we know about these things. Not so. It's not given to everybody to question things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> This is a tone "secret"? Seriously? I don't mean to be "that guy" but can't you simply hear this by simply turning the knob? Was there really call for an instructional video?


Ya who does that guy think he is? What a complete waste of electrons.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> This is a tone "secret"? Seriously? I don't mean to be "that guy" but can't you simply hear this by simply turning the knob? Was there really call for an instructional video?


I sold my first two Tubescreamers because I didn't know this. That's why this video exists


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Ask 10 electric guitar players if they've experimented with the tone control of their guitar in recent memory, and you'll quickly see why this video was made.
> 
> My tone knob on my OCD is taped to about 10 o'clock. Low pass or Hi pass mode, it doesn't matter.


Im constantly playing with my tone knobs. So many different tones available.
Especially on my Tele's and 335. I also just recently discovered how useful the tone controls are on my Strat.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

amagras said:


> I sold my first two Tubescreamers because I didn't know this. That's why this video exists


You bought a third one ? You're stubborn


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

BGood said:


> You bought a third one ? You're stubborn


What can I say, it's green


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Dumbfounded by all of this.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

amagras said:


> What can I say, it's green


Haha ... good enough.


----------

